
Ask HN: USB cable, laptop, phone, how can I take a photo? - CarolineW
I normally wouldn&#x27;t post this here, as HN isn&#x27;t a support forum.  However, my Google-fu has failed me utterly.  Either that, or the information just isn&#x27;t out there.<p>Or it&#x27;s impossible.<p>I have a laptop, a USB cable, and a phone, and I want to get the laptop to cause the phone to take a photo.  How can the laptop, via the USB cable, trigger the phone to take a photo?<p>Added in edit: I have two phones I&#x27;d like to do this with, one is Android, the other is a Blackberry.<p>Thanks in advance,
======
Frenchgeek
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24747665/android-
command...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24747665/android-command-line-
photo) ?

~~~
CarolineW
Thanks for those - I'll chase them down and see what happens. At the very
least it will give me more specific terms to search for.

Other hints still welcome.

